# Heated Hand Grips or Inserts?



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Shopping around for heated grips for my quad. Seems there are two ways to go. Heated grips with the elements molded in, or inserts with the elements that you wrap on the bars, then slide your regular grips over. The inserts are less than $20 with wiring, switch and all, just like the molded grips. The molded grips range from $50-$150. Anyone with experience comparing both types? Are the inserts a waste of money or will they do an adequate job?


----------



## Hairybear (Feb 28, 2011)

I have purchased an inexpensive pair of heated grips from ebay and put them on my 2 Polaris Sportsman 500's they work very well and only cost about $20 had to cut off the original grips because I could not get them off


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Hairybear said:


> I have purchased an inexpensive pair of heated grips from ebay and put them on my 2 Polaris Sportsman 500's they work very well and only cost about $20 had to cut off the original grips because I could not get them off


 That's what I ended up doing. Ordered these off Ebay. Heck for $13, if they don't work, no big loss.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182261413771


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Just put the grips on today. Easy install and work great. Awesome $13 investment!


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I may have to install a set....


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

fish_AK said:


> I may have to install a set....


I'm going to get another set myself for the little lady's quad.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

heated grips off ebay hold up well?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

limige said:


> heated grips off ebay hold up well?


Mike....Downriver Tackle was banned a few months ago.


----------

